# Weeknight Bass Tournaments



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking to add a Weeknight Bass Tournaments tab to my blog that would list any weeknight pot tournaments within the state. If you know of any, either post them here along with either a website for the events or a contact name and number, and I will get them up ASAP.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Tues nights at Tappan, Wed nights at Atwood and Wed nights at Portage. Those are local to me. I know Tappan already started. Not sure about Atwood's start date. Probably already started. Portage usually starts the 1st. wed. in May.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Tuesdays at seneca and thursdays at saltfork

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thursday's on the Ohio river out of steubenville. Look up "rivergetter" he handles the books. I believe they will start up in june.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

If the river stays stable mid may. I will post two weeks before they start. 5-9ish $25 that includes b.b. pot 100% payback 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

(WEDNESDAY EVENINGS) starting in May.
PIEDMONT LAKE
5:30 PM till ???? 
Call: RICK SCOTT...(740) - 968 - 4920 

(THURSDAY EVENINGS) 
The 2012 season start-up will be 1thursday of MAY----5:00 PM till--?
CLENDENING LAKE 
Tournament Director: 
Chuck Meese


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

(TUESDAY EVENINGS) Tappan Lake
Directed by Jim Colwell ... TUESDAY EVENING BASS TOURNAMENTS WILL BEGIN THEIR 33rd CONSECUTIVE YEAR April 3rd , 2012. WE FISH EVERY TUESDAY THRU OCTOBER. ENTRY FEE IS $11. WE START AT 5 PM AND END AT 9 PM. FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT JIM COLWELL 330-204-1398 . THANK YOU FOR HELPING MAKE OUR TOURNAMENTS A SUCCESS. See you soon!!!!
Launch at Main Ramp near the Dam.
contact Jim at
[email protected] 
Or Call (330) 204-1398


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> If the river stays stable mid may. I will post two weeks before they start. 5-9ish $25 that includes b.b. pot 100% payback
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Sweet!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll have the list up on the blog today.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingredhawk said:


> Thanks guys. I'll have the list up on the blog today.


Do you have an email address I can mail a schedule to? I have a series of open on the river i'd like to get posted.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Email forwarded!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

